# Carrier TDP . load calculation



## ahmedmosa1973 (20 مايو 2009)

الملف المرفق من مجموعه كاريير التعليميه 
حصلت عليه من شركه كاريير مصر فى دوره تدريبيه النسخه بها مثال كامل لحساب الاحمال لمبنى 
ان شاء الله نحاول الحصول على باقى المجموعه بتعاونا معا 
مرفق ملف يحتوى على اسماء كتب كاريير التعليميه 

http://www.2shared.com/file/5875775/2a19ca02/Introduction_To_Load_Estimating.html


----------



## عاشقة العلم (20 مايو 2009)

أخي الكريم يرجى الرفع على موقع ىخر لأن هذا الموقع لا يعمل و الموضوع مهم جدا
و لك جزيل الشكر:1:


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (20 مايو 2009)

رابط اخر للتحميل 

http://www.mediafire.com/?xvsmzocfwjm


----------



## الدكة (20 مايو 2009)

رائع جدا ... بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو بيدو (21 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
جارى التحميل


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (21 مايو 2009)

شكرا لكم على الردود الجميله


----------



## خالد العسيلي (24 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير و بارك فيك


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (26 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخى على الرد الجميل


----------



## ابو خليل طه (26 مايو 2009)

الله يعطيــــك العافيــــة


----------



## برنس العرب (26 مايو 2009)

مشكور يا غالي بارك الله فيك


----------



## midonagi (26 مايو 2009)

ياريت ياباشمهندس تعرفنى فين شركة كارير وازاى اقدر اخد فيها دورات او كورسات والاسعار والمواعيد والمكان وكده....وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (26 مايو 2009)

اخى كاريير فرع مصر يقوم بعمل دورات تدريبيه كل 3 شهور يمكنك الاتصال بهم او عن طريق اى وكيل لهم بالقاهره 
للاسف انا خارج مصر الان ولن اتمكن من المساعده حاليا


----------



## amrmorad3000 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

أرجو رفع الملف المرفق مرة أخرى لأنه لم استطع تحميله


----------



## نور محمد علي (21 سبتمبر 2009)

الملف غير موجود ارجو رفعه مرة اخرى على 4shared


----------



## م/عادل حسن (28 سبتمبر 2009)

الملف غير موجود والروابط لاتعمل برجاء اعاده الرفع


----------



## hamadalx (6 أكتوبر 2009)

thanx for ur effort


----------



## عليما (6 يونيو 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (6 يونيو 2010)

اخي الكريم الملف محذوف من الموقع


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (23 يونيو 2010)

http://www.2shared.com/document/asjugsNH/tdp_796-045_preview.html
http://www.2shared.com/document/DAuc40co/HVAC_Load_Calculations_Parker_.html


----------



## appess (23 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (1 يوليو 2010)

ملف لمثال محلول 
http://uploading.com/files/2bad144d...ontrol+of+Buildings+%28Worked+Example%29.doc/


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (7 يوليو 2010)

اخي الكريم احمد موسى هل بلامكان رفع الملف الخاص بحساب الاحمال مع تقديري


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (7 يوليو 2010)

يوم الجمعه ان شاء الله سارفع الملف مره اخرى والله المستعان


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (9 يوليو 2010)

الملف مرفق ارجو الدعاء لى ولوالدى


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (9 يوليو 2010)

الملف مره اخرى


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (9 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ورحم الله والديك في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## اسامة اشرى (22 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخى على هذا المجهود وجارى التحميل


----------



## محمدمحمودعبدالعال (22 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك الرابط الأول لا يعمل وكذلك رابط ال mediafire لا يعمل من فضلك حاول رفع الملف على أى رابط آخر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدمحمودعبدالعال (22 سبتمبر 2010)

وحتى رابط ملف المثال المحلول لا يعمل برجاء رفع الملفات على 4shared مع وافر التحية والتقدير


----------



## محمدمحمودعبدالعال (22 سبتمبر 2010)

نفسى افهم الأخوة اللى بيقولو جارى التحميل بيحملوا بأنه طريقه عايزين نعرفها


----------



## pora (15 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور يا اخى


----------



## mohamed mech (15 نوفمبر 2011)

الملف مرة اخرى و ملفين اخرين من المجموعة

http://www.4shared.com/file/6d_-yhdO/carrier_TDP.html


----------



## mostafa_mobset (20 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## engtekno (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخ الفاضل الروابط لاتعمل برجاء اعادة الرفع وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## mohamed mech (21 نوفمبر 2011)

engtekno قال:


> الاخ الفاضل الروابط لاتعمل برجاء اعادة الرفع وجزاكم الله خير


 هذا الرابط يعمل بإذن الله

http://www.4shared.com/file/6d_-yhdO/carrier_TDP.html


----------



## ياسر حسن (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الاخ العزيز الروابط لا تعمل لو ممكن تحملهم تانى وارجو ذكر مكان اعطاء الدورات بالتفاصيل لو امكن 
مع الشكر


----------



## yahiaouimalek (13 مايو 2013)

مشكور 

*جزاك الله خيرا*

​


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (12 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (12 أكتوبر 2013)

الله يكرمك شكرا جزيلا


----------



## بسيوني حسن (12 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسامة اشرى (19 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور يا اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## tamimi1234 (21 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وجيه العبدالله (18 ديسمبر 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل برجاء إعادة الرفع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## irfanbaig36 (22 مارس 2014)

not working


----------



## amr fathy (23 مارس 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل وشكرا


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (31 مارس 2014)

ممنونين لجهدكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## باسم الطيب (31 مارس 2014)

the link is not working 
please re upload again


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (31 مارس 2014)

الكتاب موجود على اللينك ده

carrier TDP Load Estimating


----------



## عمران احمد (1 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير اجمعين و بارك الله فيكم و الى الامام دائما


----------



## Badran Mohammed (25 مارس 2015)

mohamed mech قال:


> هذا الرابط يعمل بإذن الله
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/6d_-yhdO/carrier_TDP.html



الاخ المهندس محمد نشكرك على رفع الكتاب وأظن ان هذه الكتب فعلا في قلب صميم المهندس.
ولو تتكرم علينا وتحاول ان ترفع هذه النسخة من نفس المجموعة TDP-903 Life Cycle Costing for HVAC System 
تقبل تقديرنا


----------



## drmady (26 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك ، ولكن الرابط لا يعمل برجاء اعادة رفع الملف على موقع المديا فير


----------



## rmka (1 يوليو 2015)

جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااكم الله خيرا


----------



## هاجر احمد مصطفى (8 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

